# MISSING - STOLEN. CLARA AGE 22 WEEKS BLACK WHITE COCKERPOO WIRRAL



## Amy Stanley

Clara we believe was stolen on 8th September 2017 at around 7:40 am...she was taken Brattan road in Birkenhead ch41 2su....she is only 22 weeks old...Clara has just been neutered and still on medication as she was very ill after this..she is also on medication for another serious condition...she is microchipped...she is a therapy dog for the residents of a nursing home...pls If u have Clara bring her bk if u will or call me with confidentiality if u have any information 07803-849-858 THIS IS URGENT AND NEEDS SHARING STRAIGHT AWAY ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Lara34

This is awful. Poor pup. Did you find her again??


----------

